# poor def , P2002,P0106



## no66mac (Jan 27, 2021)

Had bad def quality and multiple other codes (p20ee , p249d ,p24553 ) I cleared the codes then took tank out to be certain I got all of the old def out, then put in 2 1/2 gallons new It was already on the reduced power count down . I continued driving afterwards because when I first purchased the car it did this and cleared up when I was down to 40 miles before the 4mph.(i had pumped out and put in new def then too) I purchased an OBDLink mx+ and used the gretio app to due a service regen still have the countdown , it's at 20 miles before 4mph. .the cel is off but it says on gretio app permanent codes P2002 and P0106 and poor def quality is still flashing.. This is a '14 and it only has 20k miles . I am concerned if I put it on a diet if /will the countdown stop ? will the code for the map still be there? or is there something specific to check for on map sensor pressure/range. Debating on whether to take it a dealer , I would need a car dolly to take it since the nearest dealer is over 60 miles away. Input from anyone with experience dealing with these would be appreciated.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Unsure why you haven’t brought it to a dealer? It may qualify for a free repair under Special Coverage 29400-01.


----------



## no66mac (Jan 27, 2021)

Tomko said:


> Unsure why you haven’t brought it to a dealer? It may qualify for a free repair under Special Coverage 29400-01.


its over 60 miles to the nearest dealer , don't know what is covered for sure . when I picked it up I had to stop at a dealer after 200 miles .they did a regen cleared it and sent me on my way , charged $90 , went about 200 miles bad def and countdown happened again .thats when I pumped the def out ,put in fresh and it cleared up in about 100 miles . I added def after getting home then drove it about 1500 miles when it started this last time . Between me being used to working on all my vehicles myself and the problem came back so soon after seeing a dealer I didn;t trust taking it to another one. That and I had a bad experience with one of the dealers near me , tried telling me I needed 3 different parts to fix an issue w/my 4x4 , 2 of the parts I had replaced within 6 months with dealer parts, I replaced the one piece I thought was bad for $95 and it fixed it .they were trying to soak me for $900 (their estimate for parts only, not labor) .well I will call a couple dealers and see what they say


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Based on those codes, it's probably not the reservoir referenced for the special coverage. That would be P21dd and P20b9. Could be a number of things causing this problem, but most likely NOX sensor #2. Possibly an unrelated fault with the DPF Differential Pressure Sensor circuit as well, if the P2453 code persists along with the others.


----------



## no66mac (Jan 27, 2021)

After the regen the only codes persisting currently is the P0106 but both the P2002 is listed as a permanent code along with P0106 . Dealership I talked to said if the codes aren't there right now they won't do anything for those , just talked to a different dealer a little further away , scheduled for appt. wednesday


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

There is also Special Coverage 16018 that provides for free repair for P24AE, P24AF, P24C6 or P24C7.


----------



## no66mac (Jan 27, 2021)

Update at the dealer today,$126.50 for diagnostics , no warranty items , said both nox sensors were bad. wanted $479.25 for no 1 and $712.07 for no. 2. and to overnight ship parts from Nevada another $140.then they would do a def quality test again . No thank you I can replace these myself or put it on a diet


----------



## no66mac (Jan 27, 2021)

Forgot to mention they said that was for parts .. didn't say anything about labor and I didn't see labor listed on the quote


----------



## CamaroKidZ28 (Mar 26, 2021)

no66mac said:


> Forgot to mention they said that was for parts .. didn't say anything about labor and I didn't see labor listed on the quote


If you get the gretio app you can do the def fluid quality test, and service regens yourself in your driveway. Then at least you can change parts yourself and have a little peace of mind that you can most likely reset the countdown without the dealer.
For just the price of nox 1 they quoted you could have both sensors and the app.


----------

